# Plushie suit? What



## Gavrill (Jul 30, 2011)

So I recently heard about a thing called "plushie suits" which apparently is supposed to make your suit look and feel like a stuffed animal. I'm going to take a quote from a site that offers them.



> *How are plushie suits built up?
> *All starts with an innersuit lined in velvet velours. You can choose from lots of colors to snuggle in.



Just...wondering but,

wouldn't that be incredibly fucking hot? Where would you even wear it? Is there a furcon in Alaska or something?

The site I was looking at does not mention how hot the suit would be, but says that the handpaws (which are shaped very simply/not dexterous) are attached to the suit itself. The feet are "attached to the innersuit but on the fursuit you'll have them attached with zippers". Wait, this innersuit covers your feet too? I am sweating just reading that, ugh.



> The head will be attached with a hidden zipper. You may now say "nooo it's not onepiece" but it really feels like it. *There is no way to take the suit pieces off the suit while you're in it.*


Emphasis mine, spelling errors theirs.

So uh, someone want to explain this to me? Better yet, if someone owns one of these, could you tell me if they will kill you?


----------



## Furr (Jul 30, 2011)

Skift said:


> ...the handpaws (which are shaped very simply/not dexterous) are attached to the suit itself...*There is no way to take the suit pieces off the suit while you're in it....*


So how do you get out of it? Or is the purpose of it to crawl inside and die of hyperthermia and dehydration?


----------



## Cyril (Jul 30, 2011)

> *There is no way to take the suit pieces off the suit while you're in it.*


So it's basically a weapon designed to kill stupid furries.
I approve of this product.


----------



## WingDog (Jul 30, 2011)

Furr said:


> So how do you get out of it? Or is the purpose of it to crawl inside and die of hyperthermia and dehydration?



Hypothermia is cold, not heat


----------



## Xenke (Jul 30, 2011)

WingDog said:


> Hypothermia is cold, not heat



Read: "hyperthermia"

Different condition.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 30, 2011)

seems like something like this could be done right....it doesn't look like it has.


----------



## Sar (Jul 30, 2011)

Skift said:


> wouldn't that be incredibly fucking hot?


You wont regret it if there is a furmeet at the south pole.
You will regret it if there is a furmeet in madrid.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> seems like something like this could be done right....it doesn't look like it has.


To be fair I have seen these elsewhere, but I haven't seen one that looked like it would be fun for more than 2 minutes before you bake into a crisp (chip for you Brits). 

It just...confuses me. The draw is apparently the extra padding, but...it seems so nonsensical unless you do live in a horrendously cold place.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 30, 2011)

Skift said:


> To be fair I have seen these elsewhere, but I haven't seen one that looked like it would be fun for more than 2 minutes before you bake into a crisp (chip for you Brits).
> 
> It just...confuses me. The draw is apparently the extra padding, but...it seems so nonsensical unless you do live in a horrendously cold place.



I live in montana and got hot in winter, outside, in suit. that amount of padding...ugh


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 30, 2011)

I can explain this. See some furries dream of dying while in suit. That is why these things exist. You could save money though and just buy a super man costume and try to fly off a cliff with it. Same effect really I'd image.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 30, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I can explain this. See some furries dream of dying while in suit. That is why these things exist. You could save money though and just buy a super man costume and try to fly off a cliff with it. Same effect really I'd image.


Buy one of these.

It is actually cheaper to get a wingsuit and safely fly like superman than it is to kill yourself with padding in a suit.

Edit: I checked. Half the price of hyperthermia.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 31, 2011)

Skift said:


> Buy one of these.
> 
> It is actually cheaper to get a wingsuit and safely fly like superman than it is to kill yourself with padding in a suit.


That is... legitimately awesome. I wish I wasn't so afraid of heights :/


----------



## Billythe44th (Jul 31, 2011)

They can't get out of the costume by themselves?

...This is the result of another furry fetish running face-first into reality, isn't it.


----------



## Rhasp (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw a video where a guy where "stuck" inside what looked like a one piece fursuit but I guess could have been one off theese plushie suits. I thinks its more a bdsm thing where the one inside the fursuit cant get out on his own. Its not my piece off cake thou.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 31, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> That is... legitimately awesome. I wish I wasn't so afraid of heights :/


Same. I'm just surprised that a suit that allows you to _fly _is less expensive than a death trap fursuit.

The plushie suits start at $3,000 by the way. Wingsuits? Starting at about $900.


----------



## Silent_Eliminator (Jul 31, 2011)

Rhasp said:


> I saw a video where a guy where "stuck" inside what looked like a one piece fursuit but I guess could have been one off theese plushie suits. I thinks its more a bdsm thing where the one inside the fursuit cant get out on his own. Its not my piece off cake thou.



What they mean is that they cannot remove any peice *WITHOUT* *UNZIPPING* anything...
This actually solve the problem of kids togging with your tail and/or other parts of your suit, which if it happens, they will just throw you on the floor xD.


----------



## Sar (Jul 31, 2011)

Skift said:


> The plushie suits start at $3,000 by the way. Wingsuits? Starting at about $900.


Bargin!





I would rather have both.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2011)

I uh... thought all fursuits looked like retarded stuffed animals.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Aug 1, 2011)

I do believe Midoori? she is the crocodile who makes fursuits, I think the few plushie suits I've seen look adorable. Though honestly a quadsuit is probably just as much of a issue as these folks are walking in a un-natural position and well if you want to stay in character that can be tough on the back.  Not to mention I kinda wonder how much of a difference it would make to a suit that already has the potential to cause Hyperthermia.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2011)

So you climb inside it, start overheating, you can't get out, nobody can understand you can't get out, you pass out from heat stroke inside the thing, and then you just look like a giant stuffed animal so nobody even realizes someone's dying inside of it.  Brilliant.


----------



## Sinbane (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! A stupid AND dangerous fursuit to wear? I'm glad she patented that idea quickly! 

Furries needed Darwinism.


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

Sinbane said:


> Wow! A stupid AND dangerous fursuit to wear? Furries needed Darwinism.



Think of it as a new form of natural selection.


----------



## Silent_Eliminator (Aug 2, 2011)

Since nobody read my post, I will repeat :

"What they mean is that they cannot remove any peice *WITHOUT* *UNZIPPING* anything...
This actually solve the problem of kids togging with your tail and/or  other parts of your suit, which if it happens, they will just throw you  on the floor xD."

So stop babling that people get stuck inside those suit, they can get out themselves.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 2, 2011)

Silent_Eliminator said:


> Since nobody read my post, I will repeat :
> 
> "What they mean is that they cannot remove any peice *WITHOUT* *UNZIPPING* anything...
> This actually solve the problem of kids togging with your tail and/or  other parts of your suit, which if it happens, they will just throw you  on the floor xD."
> ...


Okay, but it doesn't make the concept any less stupid.


----------



## Furr (Aug 2, 2011)

Silent_Eliminator said:


> Since nobody read my post, I will repeat :
> 
> "What they mean is that they cannot remove any peice *WITHOUT* *UNZIPPING* anything...
> This actually solve the problem of kids togging with your tail and/or other parts of your suit, which if it happens, they will just throw you on the floor xD."
> ...





> ...the handpaws (which are shaped very simply/not dexterous) are attached to the suit itself...*There is no way to take the suit pieces off the suit while you're in it....*


The dying part comes in when you have no dexterity because you're wearing mittens and can't unzip yourself. Thus you die a slow agonizing death from hyperthermia and dehydration.


----------



## Sar (Aug 2, 2011)

Furr said:


> The dying part comes in when you have no dexterity because you're wearing mittens and can't unzip yourself. Thus you die a slow agonizing death from hyperthermia and dehydration.


Lets just hope there's a big ass fan in it.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 2, 2011)

Furr said:


> The dying part comes in when you have no dexterity because you're wearing mittens and can't unzip yourself. Thus you die a slow agonizing death from hyperthermia and dehydration.


This sounds more and more like a gimp suit with fur.


----------

